# Vote for Halloween 2014 Props you think we should carry!



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I like all except the two headed dolls.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Really? We're intrigued by the dead sibling each one carries, maybe a better picture to change your mind?


----------

